# Phalaenopsis appendiculata



## Ricky (Sep 9, 2010)

Maybe the smallest Phal but nice flowers if you get very close.

At the moment it has 5 flowers at one stem and more are coming.


----------



## fbrem (Sep 9, 2010)

barely resembles a Phal. to me, quite an oddball but very beautiful, thanks for sharing this one.

Forrest


----------



## Shiva (Sep 9, 2010)

I agree with Forrest. I love the flower colors and excellent photos too. Well done!


----------



## gonewild (Sep 9, 2010)

What hybrids have been made with it?


----------



## Shiva (Sep 9, 2010)

gonewild said:


> What hybrids have been made with it?



Phal. Tassanee Jongdamkerng (Phal. equestris x Phal. appendiculata)
Dtps. San Shia Appendo (Phal. appendiculata x Dor. pulcherrima)


----------



## NYEric (Sep 9, 2010)

Very nice. Is it fragrant?


----------



## Ricky (Sep 9, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Very nice. Is it fragrant?



No, it isn´t.


----------



## Hera (Sep 9, 2010)

I always enjoy this one. Look at the size of the lip compared to the rest of the bloom. Beautiful purple color.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 9, 2010)

Love this species - yet another to acquire! Great photos too. Thanks Ricci!


----------



## Lanmark (Sep 9, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 9, 2010)

nice! ..but not on my survivor list despite having been sent extremely healthy specimens (sad)


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh my -- another one for my wish list!


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 10, 2010)

cool colors and nice close-up shot!!! Jean


----------



## Clark (Sep 10, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## Rick (Sep 11, 2010)

Probably my favorite mini Phal but very hard to find.


Have a couple local growers with my name on the next keiki:wink:


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 11, 2010)

Rick said:


> Probably my favorite mini Phal but very hard to find.
> 
> 
> Have a couple local growers with my name on the next keiki:wink:



if/when dwayne lowder/dowery orchids has another sales list, he often has appendiculata for sale, good price, plants in great shape. I once received one that had a seed pod on it! ... just can't keep them alive though last time was the longest survivor


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 11, 2010)

cnycharles said:


> if/when dwayne lowder/dowery orchids has another sales list, ...



I think he said it would be next Spring.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 12, 2010)

Rick said:


> Probably my favorite mini Phal but very hard to find.



Come to Germany, a lot of growers offer them. :wink:


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh, my!!! This one is in my wish list for ages!!!! I love it! But I cannot obtain it since I cannot find it anywhere.. (rarely on ebay, but couldn;t bid on it... )

Charles, what did you find difficult in growing it??? Any clues? Ricky, could you tell us how do you grow it??? TY


----------



## Ricky (Sep 12, 2010)

It´s in one of my vitrines ( or orchidarium, what´s the right word? ) at room temperature, i´m watering it once or twice a day.

Can you find it on this picture?


----------



## Lanmark (Sep 12, 2010)

Sweet setup! :clap: I see it peeking out from its mount hanging on the back wall next to that leafless plant (Chilochista?) :wink:


----------



## Ricky (Sep 12, 2010)

Lanmark said:


> I see it peeking out from its mount hanging on the back wall next to that leafless plant (Chilochista?) :wink:



Great, you won the first round. :clap:

2nd round: can you identify all 17 orchids in this vitrine?


----------



## Lanmark (Sep 12, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Great, you won the first round. :clap:
> 
> 2nd round: can you identify all 17 orchids in this vitrine?



:rollhappy: No.  I can't precisely identify the 13 I can find!


----------



## etex (Sep 12, 2010)

Lovely bloom and great orchid growing area!!


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 16, 2010)

You are growing under lights??? what type are u using?? TYIA


----------



## Ricky (Sep 17, 2010)

biothanasis said:


> You are growing under lights??? what type are u using?? TYIA



I use OSRAM fluorescent tubes, light color 840 + 865.

αφορά ... Ricci


----------

